# Opinions?



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I will preface this by saying I really cannot afford it at the moment but if the machine can do what I want I might just damn well find a way.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2441&utm_source=NL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V2148

My questions for you guys are:

1.) How big a piece (diameter) will this thing turn? I'm reading 10"

2.) any real power limitations here?Like, for example, turning a small item of something really dense (IE, mesquite)

3.) Something else I can't remember

4.) Its listed at 69lbs net weight. Hrmmm....

5.)anything else important I ought to know.

As it is, I have access to my fatherin law's lathe and I've turned a few items and enjoy the hell out of it. Its an old (really old) metal lathe and has a longer bed but only clearance for 10" as well. 

**

Either that or wait until I can truly afford a bigger machine and a place to set up shop.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i cant comment on this one but i have the delta 46-460 and love it
yea its more expensive but it has a bigger swing(12") 
just another option


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I have that same lathe (except I opted for the variable speed version) and like it. It's not going to turn anything gigantic, but it has done well with everything I've thrown at it. I recently made a laminated blank that was about 4.5" square and 12" long. It turned it well, but I wouldn't put anything bigger on it. I started with a square blank, so about 6.25" on the diagonal. I could dig deep enough to stop it with a dull tool, but just keep your tools sharp and don't get extremely aggressive and you'll be ok. The headstock and tailstock line up well and the lathe itself runs smoothly and quietly under 2500 RPM. Above that, it tends to make a little noise, but still runs smoothly. The 1014 is the perfect size for pens, bottle stoppers, goblets and wine glasses and other small items like that. You could do some small bowls on it too. If I had to do it over again, I would have gone with a 1220 instead. Not because I'm unhappy with the 1014, but because I'd like to make some bigger things and I can't do that with a small lathe. Remember, you can always turn a small item on a big lathe, but you can't turn a big item on a small lathe 

I just went to the shop and measured. It is just under 3.75" between the center of rotation and the top of the banjo so you can turn a piece with a maximum diameter of 7.25" without the piece hitting anything. Just remember that's 7.25" diameter if it's round already; if not, that's 7.25" corner to corner. A little more if you can turn it without the banjo under the piece. If you won't turn anything bigger than 7.25" diameter, the 1014 should treat you well. Just be aware that it's not a big lathe.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have used both Jet and Rikon mini and they both did well. I don't know if they were the exact same models or not.
Just wanted to confuse things..:blink:


I do not know if the price on the one you are looking at includes shipping and taxes? Amazon has the Rikon 70-100 for about $50 more (383) more all inclusive.

Amazon.com: RIKON 70-100 12-by-16-Inch Mini Lathe: Home Improvement

Rikon has 6.6 amp and Jet has 5 amp so about 1/3 more *real* HP.
Rikon 12” swing Jet 10” swing
Rikon 16” between centers, Jet 14”
Rikon 92 lbs Jet 69 lbs
Rikon 430 rpm low Jet 500 rpm low


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> I have used both Jet and Rikon mini and they both did well. I don't know if they were the exact same models or not.
> Just wanted to confuse things..:blink:
> 
> I do not know if the price on the one you are looking at includes shipping and taxes? Amazon has the Rikon 70-100 for about $50 more (383) more all inclusive.
> ...


Based on the numbers he just said, I would really look into the Rikon. You may not think and inch or two matters or 30 lbs but it dose. It makes a world of difference one you get comfortable turning and try bigger things. Jet makes good tools but that lathe is fairly small. If you have too wait untill you can afford the lathe you want. Don't buy one in a hurry and rush the process. I hope this helps!


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Two things stop me here:

1.) I don't have adequate workspace to install it and keep it safe

2.) "You can always turn small items on bigger lathes/can't turn big things on smaller late"

The "SALE!!!" bit cought my attention and got me looking. I need to get on with the workshop project and go from there. Hopefully by then I'll have some clarity finacially.

In the meantime, tomorrow I hope to be able to work on my mesquite bowl in my FIL's basement.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, changing gears, I stopped by Woodcraft on the way home from church and kicked some tires, looked under the hood and whatnot and I have to say, the Nova 1624-44 is looking pretty good. I've scoured the internet and had a hard time finding negative things said about it. 

The people at Woodcraft weren't extremely helpful until I asked a few questions then they fell over themselves to tell me about the sales event they have and sign me up for all the email spam (a whopping 10% off.....)

I'm thinking real hard on this one, to be honest. Going to clean out the toolshed tomorrow and make room regardless of what I end up doing.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Lots of people like the Nova 1624.

I think this will be good if you are looking to be doing spindle work, or small bowls.

The specs say the speed selection is
215, 360, 904, 1030, 1450, 2180, 2900, 3630 RPM

If you are doing bowl turning you will find the speed selections too slow (360) or too fast (904).

I am working on a 12 in bowl at the moment. It is now true, but I started at 350 rpm, then went to 400 and now working at 500. I would not want to see this bowl spinning at 904 rpm. I know some folks like to spin fast.

For the finishing stages, 360 rpm would be low, so a lot more sanding.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Horatio,I started with the same Jet lathe with no complaints.Sold it and went with the larger Nova 1624,sold it and went with the Delta 46-460 thinking I would like the vs. Boy did I ever miss the Nova. 
I went back to the Nova this past March and it's a keeper. I missed the swivel head and you can do so much more with it. I hope this will help you decide from my mistakes and experience.Good luck.:thumbsup:

The speeds on the Nova are 215 ,360 ,684 ,1020 etc and it's just fine for bowl turning which is basically what I turn most of the time.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Lots of people like the Nova 1624.
> 
> The specs say the speed selection is
> 215, 360, 904, 1030, 1450, 2180, 2900, 3630 RPM
> .


I have had a Nova 1624 for three years with no issues with the speed. I believe the third number above is incorrect. I use the 215, 360, and 690; once in blue moon the 1030. I usually only change speeds one, twice at the most for a project.
Here is a chart from Teknatool with recommended speeds.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I'm looking at the Woodcraft catalog and the speeds given there are the 215.360.904.1030...
the Teknatool website lists only the range.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

My first thoughts after a couple of years in turning:

- If $350 for the lathe is going to be the problem, then be very careful, because right after that you're going to want a stand, chuck, some chisels, and a sharpening setup and that's going to make that initial $350 seem small.

- If you're considering waiting and going for the Nova 1624 because you think you'd like it, then wait the extra time until you can pull off the DVR XP - you're REALLY REALLY going to love that and be happy you waited.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I also got the speeds from the Woodcraft site.

Methinks some bum information at Woodcraft.

I went to the Teknatool site. Different speeds for North America vs Europe.

For NA it states
178, 300, 570, 850, 1200, 1800, 2400, 3000

I would say these are much better for general use including bowl turning.

I do happen to have the NOVA DVR. If you can afford one, it is a nice lathe. Speed from 100 - 3500 in 5 rpm increments, so you can set the speed to match the balance of the piece.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Horatio said:


> Well I'm looking at the Woodcraft catalog and the speeds given there are the 215.360.904.1030...
> the Teknatool website lists only the range.


You are correct, that is what *Woodcraft* list.

Here is the manual from Teknatool. Speeds are listed on page 8 and on the chart above (page 18).
http://www.teknatool.com/products/lathes/1624/Downloads/NOVA1624_manual_Jun_08.pdf
Somehow a typo was made and it seems to have been picked up (copied) at a lot of sites. Amazon shows the 900+ speed also.

It is 690.

It is also available from the Teknatoolservice center for $900 but shipping may kill any savings. 
One person did bring up the $900 price to Woodcraft and Woodcraft took $200 off of their price.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Wow, very confusing information.

I got this from the Teknatool site, where it states the speed range notation 1) includes US.

The manual in the link from NCPaladin has the US as notation 2).

So Woodcraft has typo, but Teknatool is not helping with the contradictory information.

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathes/1624/downloads/NOVA1624 manual_Nov 2010.pdf

Nova 1624/44 Woodlathe Specifications
Size: see drawing below.
Weight: 72 kg (158.7 lb) (without motor)
Swing Over Bed: 400 mm (16 in.)
Distance Between Centers: 600 mm (24 in.);
expandable in 516 mm (20.3 in.) units with
add-on Bed sections.
Swing Outboard: 740 mm (29 in.) with headstock
at 90° with outrigger toolrest.
Headstock:
Spindle Thread:
1-1/4 x 8 TPI RH (1) or
M33 x 3.5 RH (2)
Headstock Bore: No. 2 Morse Taper (#2 MT)
Headstock Swivel: 0 to 360 degrees, with
detents at 0, 22.5, 45, and 90 degrees.
Outboard End Internal Thread: M20 x 1.5 LH
Spindle Index: 24 divisions (every 15 degrees)
Tailstock:
Tailstock Bore: No. 2 Morse Taper (#2 MT)
Quill Travel: 85 mm (3-1/4 in.)
Hole Through Tailstock: 15 mm (9/16 in.)
Toolrest:
Length: 300 mm (12 in.)
Shaft Diameter: 25.4 mm (1 in.)
Motor Options (Recommended):
AC Motor, 1.5 HP, 1425 rpm, 50 Hz (1)
AC Motor, 1.5 HP, 115v 1720 rpm 60Hz 2)
DC Motor, 1.5 HP, 0-1750 rpm, 50-60 Hz 3
Speeds (rpm): 8-step motor pulley
178, 300, 570, 850, 1200, 1800, 2400, 3000 (1)
214, 360, 690, 1030, 1450, 2180, 2900, 3630 (2)
Standard Equipment:
300 mm (12 in.) Toolrest, Poly Vee Drive Belt, Motor Pulley,
Motor Mounting Kit, 150 mm (6 in.) Faceplate (Not all
countries, see notes below), Spur Center, and Live Center
Optional Accessories:
Nova Chuck Systems
SuperNova2 Chuck System
Faceplates: 80 mm (3 in.), 150 mm (6 in.)
Vacuum Faceplate
Toolrest: 100 mm (4 in.)
Bowl Toolrest
Outrigger Toolrest Unit
Handwheel
Vacuum Coupler
Revolving Center System
Notes:
(1) United States, New Zealand, Australia, Canada and
UK.
(2) Europe (except UK)


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

You are correct Dave. Speeds on page 8 (footnote) and on page 18 are reversed. 
The plate on my lathe states 690. Either way it way below 900 but they should correct their info.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Well guys,I just checked the plate on my lathe and it shows 214 ,360 ,684 ,1020 ,1440 ,2160 ,2880 and 3600. The only thing I can think of is Nova has changed the rpm ratings on their new lathes versus the older ones? The owners manual indicates different rpm's than what is on my lathe.It indicates 215 ,360 ,690 ,1030 ,1450 ,2180 ,2900 ,and 3630 rpm's. Go figure?:blink:


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Hehe, it wasn't necassarily going to keep me from buying it but I do feel better now based on what everyone is saying. Cool beans. Tomorrow we're cleaning out the old toolshed to make room for it and all the elbow room, tool space, etc I'm going to need. Hard to believe the 'Christmas stuff" takes up that much space, heh. 

I appreciate all the feedback very much. Its a big decision and while there are multiple camps of people all having success with their Deltas, JETs, Rikon, PM, and the heavier stuff way out of my price range, I think I've picked out the right one for me. Time will tell. I'm not getting it today or tomorrow but I expect to be turning soon on my own rig and making .....well, increasingly better and better practice pieces!


----------

